# Hostname päivittyy verkosta vaikken tahdo.

## heikkikk

Moikka tännekin suomipuolelle!!

Eli vaikka asetan hostnamen /etc/conf.d/hostname

ja hostname -komennolla

niin buutissa se hakee verkosta hostnamen ja hostnameksi tulee "kotiboksi"

en tod halua tuollaista nimeä koneelleni.

onko ideaa miten sen saa niin että se ei vaihdu aina kun buuttaa koneen ja on eri verkossa..?

EDIT:

niin, oleellista tietoa varmaan puuttuu mun kysymyksestä...

Eli profiilina

default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/gnome/systemd

ja tosiaan Gnome ja NetworkManager asennettuna ym...Last edited by heikkikk on Sat Oct 05, 2019 2:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Zucca

Kokeileppas pakottaa hostname vaikka tällä tapaa.

----------

## heikkikk

 *Zucca wrote:*   

> Kokeileppas pakottaa hostname vaikka tällä tapaa.

 

Kiitti!!  :Smile: 

Tuo vika muuten ei ilmene joka verkossa, mutta kokeilen tuota kun pääsen adsl:n nokkaan  :Smile: 

----------

